# Hydro question



## bizzy323 (Apr 14, 2005)

Hello, I am a frist time grower and I was wondering how long does it take for the tree to become mature indoors?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 15, 2005)

You can vegetate the plant for 4 weeks, but less if you want to keep it small, then 8-11 weeks to flower, depending on the strain.  So your looking at a minimum of 3 months for a full sized plant.  But you could knock off 3 weeks if you just want small plants.


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 16, 2005)

Its been a month and my plants are pretty small, is it because of the light?


----------



## cincy boy (Apr 16, 2005)

what kind of light are you using?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 16, 2005)

It could be a variety of problems.  Tell us what your doing.......


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 17, 2005)

I am using a 125w Fluorescent Bulb puts out 8000+ lumens.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

How far away from the plants is it? Do you have pics? That would help...


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 17, 2005)

its about 5 inches away from the plants.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Hon, you need to start a new post and give us all your info so we can help you figure out whats wrong...and pics would help. Thanks.


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

Is it one of those Compact Florescents (screws in)?  Get us some pics of your set up, and tell us what your using (soil, nutes, air etc....)


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 17, 2005)

http://www.ezhydrokit.com/product_info.php?cPath=36_27&products_id=37

Thats the kit I'm using with the light. Sorry, don't got a camera to take pics for now.


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 17, 2005)

i'm get my friends cam, i'll have some pics at night. Thanks


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Hey bizzy, go do an intro and start a grow - you are only 82 posts away from being able to win this contest!


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 17, 2005)

i dont understand....


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

Your light might be the problem.  I use one of those myself, but if you bought that off ebay, or the one with the red and blue spectrum......you got ripped off.  If you buy that light at a hydro store, you'll get the real thing.  But they're only good for clones or smaller plants.  They aren't enough for hydro or bigger plants.  You should buy 1-2 more, or get a HPS.


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

Go find the thread titled "Contest" and read it...then read the rest of the board - you might really like it here...


----------



## Goldie (Apr 17, 2005)

AAAwww, bigS, that may be the problem - the red spectrum.


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 17, 2005)

I knew the light was my problem, I bought a MH and HPS system thats coming, I should put in my MH bulb frist right then HPS for flower? because under that light its been about a month and the plants are about 2-3 inches. Also should I take clones before I start to flower or after it flowers I can turn lights back to 24 hours and would it start to grow for some clones? thanks


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

I usually take mine within the first two weeks of flowering.  That gives the plant that big flowering sprout, and makes more clone sites.  Just don't take clones once the plant is producing flowers.


And yes, you're right about the HPS, and MH.

Those CFL's with the double spectrums, are painted.  They're a big fraud on the net.  Only buy them from a store you trust.


----------



## bizzy323 (Apr 17, 2005)

but, is the double spectrum good?


----------



## notthecops (Apr 17, 2005)

My opinion.....No.  Mine is the Daylight spectrum, and it works great.  You said somewhere you only paid $75?   You definatley got ripped off.  Mine cost me $150, with no reflector.  The good ones aren't cheap!!  I know their are allot of fake ones out there, so be carefull.


----------



## gqone333 (Mar 4, 2006)

http://www.insidesun.com/
here buy a light here .best bissness i ever been too
get your light in 3 days top with tracking from dhl.a yellow dhl trucks drops it off at your front door ,no signing.i brough a 400 watt and 1000 watt hps
comes with ballast reflector,bulb,all you do is plug it in .chepest hps and mh i came across on the net.and beleive me i've search around


----------



## Stoney Bud (Mar 4, 2006)

Man, am I glad I'm not the only one that posts answers to really old posts. 

I feel much better now.


----------

